# Reinstalled Vista : Coprocessor not working?! & video driver? PLEASE HELP!



## hman27 (Sep 1, 2008)

I have a Gateway laptop (still dont know why) MT3423. I have been using it for a year with countless complains about speed and internet among other issues. Tonight I got fed up and decided to reinstall windows altogether.

Put in the cd and started the installation. Now I have a slight problem. My video drivers seem to be retarded now as it only displays in 800x600 or 1024x768 whereas before the laptop could run on many resolutions through the Nvidia graphics card. Now when i go into display settings all i see is standard VGA adapter. I was using 1440x900 earlier I believe (or MAYBE 1220x800 which i doubt cant remember for sure).

Not sure how exactly to get video drivers and such running back to normal as I pressed update driver and that obviously didnt do much. The laptop came with a Windows Vista CD but I dont see a drivers and utilities CD anywhere?

nVidia GeForce Go 6100 is what the laptop came with!

ALSO I went into device manager and saw under "Other Devices" that there is a exclamation mark by the "Coprocessor". What and how do I fix that? Is it related to the video problem and is it major?

PLEASE HELP! Got homework to do as well by tomorrow and we all know how professors react to computer excuses.


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 1, 2008)

You might want to go to your laptop's support page and get the latest drivers for it.
Also go to nvidia's website and download the latest driver for your 6100, if they are not on the support page.

If you need any more help, just ask.

And welcome to TPU!


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 1, 2008)

They are all here, if you were having trouble finding them.

http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/search.asp?st=pn&param=1014654R

Download and install all those, and you should be set!


----------



## hman27 (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks! I just tried going to nVidia's site for the drivers and Im going to see how that turns out. Knowing my luck I probably wont be able to get lucky on the first try!

But also any idea about the coprocessor? I tried updating that driver too and it didn't work or find anything either.


----------



## psyko12 (Sep 1, 2008)

As for your video card troubles, go to nvidia.com and download the the drivers for that there... about the other one, i'm sorry could not help

EDIT: woot got beat to it, lol meh fingers are slow!


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 1, 2008)

hman27 said:


> Thanks! I just tried going to nVidia's site for the drivers and Im going to see how that turns out. Knowing my luck I probably wont be able to get lucky on the first try!
> 
> But also any idea about the coprocessor? I tried updating that driver too and it didn't work or find anything either.



just checked and nvidia doesnt have any drivers for your chip.

Use the link in my second post download and install all that and it will sort all the drivers out.
Coprocessor will be included in those drivers, as will the nvidia driver.


----------



## hman27 (Sep 1, 2008)

Thank you guys so much...I'll go ahead and download those drivers and see where I'm at from there and will update you.

appreciate it


----------



## kenkickr (Sep 1, 2008)

For laptops its always best to go through the actual laptop vendors website for drivers cause they could change something without the hardware vendor knowing.  See this all the time at work.


----------

